# "трябва да си" with different usages



## mchatin

Hello Bulgarian speakers;

Here I am again with another confusion. I recently met two different usages of the same pattern.

You use "трябва да си отивам" which means I must go and the verm "отивам" ends with the usual "-м" in order to express first singular person which is "I".
On the other hand, I met a sentence "трябва да си купя обувки" ( I must buy shoes ) while usage of verb "купувам" is with "-м" for first singular person.

Since I am still a beginner, I am unable to figure out what is the difference.  Can anyone tell me why there is different usages for the same subject ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazyk

купя is a perfective form. You will see it more often in the future when you cover that aspect. Roughly, the perfective means that something is done to its completion, and the imperfective (купувам) emphasizes the process and its non-completion.


----------



## mchatin

jazyk said:


> купя is a perfective form. You will see it more often in the future when you cover that aspect. Roughly, the perfective means that something is done to its completion, and the imperfective (купувам) emphasizes the process and its non-completion.



I assumed that it is due to difference of tenses such as future, present, etc. But as you say, perfect aspect states the completion of an action. So, am I mistaken with the meaning of "трябва да си купя обувки" ; does it not mean "I must buy shoes" ? When translated into English, it does not seem to be a completed action. Very confusing indeed.

As you also mentioned, it will be easier to figure out things in advanced phases when I will know more about all aspects of course.
And it would be great to get a proper answer from my teacher, but she is not very competent with grammar but only a native Bulgarian speaker.
Knowing and teaching are totally different from each other although I appreaciate her.
But as a linguist, I guess I am a bit focused on the details, rather than average learners  

Thank you for your reply even though I will need some more information to clarify my mind  
Best regards.


----------



## jazyk

Perfective, not perfect, aspect. The person needs to buy the shoes and get it over and done with. 

Good luck!


----------



## mchatin

jazyk said:


> Perfective, not perfect, aspect. The person needs to buy the shoes and get it over and done with.
> 
> Good luck!


I would write perfective, sorry for my mistake. Thank you for your replies and wish of luck. I guess I will need that  Have a good day.


----------



## DarkChild

Think of it as simple vs continuous tense in English.

Трябва да си купя - I have to buy
Трябва да си купувам - I have to be buying


----------



## jazyk

Except that people wouldn't normally say I have to be buying.


----------



## DarkChild

jazyk said:


> Except that people wouldn't normally say I have to be buying.


It's the concept that matters.


----------



## jazyk

I don't think your concept is helpful.  

Anyway, I hope it can help our readers.


----------



## mchatin

DarkChild said:


> Think of it as simple vs continuous tense in English.
> 
> Трябва да си купя - I have to buy
> Трябва да си купувам - I have to be buying



Great! Thank you for your help. So; both can be used, but in different situations. I understood now.


----------



## DarkChild

mchatin said:


> Great! Thank you for your help. So; both can be used, but in different situations. I understood now.


Yes, absolutely. Imperfective would be used more for repetitive actions.


----------

